# Why is my GuHong bad?



## clifford2704 (Aug 30, 2011)

I bought a Ultimate Lubix GuHong from Lubix Cubes a couple of weeks ago and it came in today, why is it not that good? I watch reviews on youtube and everyones saying that its really good, its the best, at the moment its very slow, I bought a 16 dollar zhanchi and its like 2x faster, is this normal? does it take time to break in? also it is sooooo dirty, if i clean it will i lose the lubix ? this costed $20...


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 30, 2011)

Glad you're liking the ZhanChi I sold you. I like the Lubix GuHong, but in my opinion the ZhanChi _is_ better, so bad luck I guess.


----------



## clifford2704 (Aug 30, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> Glad you're liking the ZhanChi I sold you. I like the Lubix GuHong, but in my opinion the ZhanChi _is_ better, so bad luck I guess.


 
yeah the zhanchi's good , thnx, umm so is it normal? cause I expected the ultimate to be better than the zhanchi, it's perfectly tensioned?


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 30, 2011)

clifford2704 said:


> yeah the zhanchi's good , thnx, umm so is it normal? cause I expected the ultimate to be better than the zhanchi, it's perfectly tensioned?


 
It's meant to come ready for use, I've never bought one, but I assume it's as good as it's going to get.


----------



## clifford2704 (Aug 30, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> It's meant to come ready for use, I've never bought one, but I assume it's as good as it's going to get.


 
hmm, yeah i loosened it and its a bit better :s


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 30, 2011)

You might not have taken break in time into account... also you might have just gotten a really good Zhanchi because I know Lubix wouldn't do a bad job... IMO their cubes are worth every cent.


----------



## clifford2704 (Aug 30, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> You might not have taken break in time into account... also you might have just gotten a really good Zhanchi because I know Lubix wouldn't do a bad job... IMO their cubes are worth every cent.


 
would it be because its dirty? its really really dirty, dirt stuck on the lube :s


----------



## Ltsurge (Aug 30, 2011)

clifford2704 said:


> would it be because its dirty? its really really dirty, dirt stuck on the lube :s


 
AHA! 
... yeah that's probably why, take it apart and clean each piece, and if it feels kind of raw... only then relube it


----------



## clifford2704 (Aug 30, 2011)

ltsurge said:


> AHA!
> ... yeah that's probably why, take it apart and clean each piece, and if it feels kind of raw... only then relube it


 
umm ok, I'll probably do that, but may be new main until I can control zhanchi, not sure yet haha


----------



## benmeister (Aug 30, 2011)

if you really think there is something wrong with your ultimate contact donovan and I'm sure he will help you out  he does guarantee you will love his cube


----------



## Winston Yang (Aug 30, 2011)

Sell it save a bit more money and buy the fusion.


----------



## Bapao (Aug 30, 2011)

It's merely a partially modded and prelubed cube. It probably hasn't seen any break-in yet. If you want a modded and artificially broken in GuHong, get the Godly GuHong from Izovire. His mod is more extensive and geared towards artificial break-in.

EDIT
Torpedoes in a GuHong still baffle me though...


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 30, 2011)

You most likely haven't broken in the Lubix. Whenever you get a cube from them you have to do a lot of solves to work in the Lubix and get it working to its full potential. Otherwise, it will be slow and gummy.


----------



## izovire (Aug 30, 2011)

Bapao said:


> It's merely a partially modded and prelubed cube. It probably hasn't seen any break-in yet. If you want a modded and artificially broken in GuHong, get the Godly GuHong from Izovire. His mod is more extensive and geared towards artificial break-in.
> 
> EDIT
> *Torpedoes in a GuHong still baffle me though*...


 
Installing Torpedos or anchors is very simple. I might as well make a video about it soon... cause I get a lot of questions. 

As for artificial break in, it doesn't matter how modded a cube is, it will still need some time to break in. The surfaces of the plastic aren't totally even and after time you will notice grooves wearing in the plastic... that is when it's breaking or broken in. 

Also, there is no perfect tension. There is though, the perfect tension for the individual... Some people like it tight, some like it loose (no sexual puns plz). I tension hundreds of cubes and they are all the same as what I like, but not everyone likes it...

As for the original post: Contact lubix if you haven't yet... they know their stuff. Dirt can be a good thing! I bet you didn't know that


----------



## cubernya (Aug 30, 2011)

I'd also like to see the method for anchors where you mod the anchor.


----------



## izovire (Aug 30, 2011)

theZcuber said:


> I'd also like to see the method for anchors where you mod the anchor.


 
so simple you can chew the anchors to mod them...


----------



## Bapao (Sep 1, 2011)

izovire said:


> Installing Torpedos or anchors is very simple. I might as well make a video about it soon... cause I get a lot of questions.
> 
> As for artificial break in, it doesn't matter how modded a cube is, it will still need some time to break in. The surfaces of the plastic aren't totally even and after time you will notice grooves wearing in the plastic... that is when it's breaking or broken in.
> 
> ...


 
Not how you get them in there, more like; the actual need for themz to bee "in thair". GuHong no need 'peedos brah!  Makes it lock like a mere ZhanChi...


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 2, 2011)

Why is your GuHong bad?

Because whoever lubed or tensioned it sucks.


----------



## radmin (Sep 2, 2011)

1.) the guarantee is that you will love it or get your money back
2.) the description claims no break in time is needed. 

Just return it. I recently got all three Lubix Dayans. 2/3 needed a break in. The GuHong was the one that didn't. Maybe their mod quality varies.


----------



## clifford2704 (Sep 3, 2011)

radmin said:


> 1.) the guarantee is that you will love it or get your money back
> 2.) the description claims no break in time is needed.
> 
> Just return it. I recently got all three Lubix Dayans. 2/3 needed a break in. The GuHong was the one that didn't. Maybe their mod quality varies.


 
how can I return it? do I have to pay for shipping? he isn't replying to emails from me, its been almost a week.. (sent message like wednesday)


----------



## Adam96 (Sep 3, 2011)

Because you are bad.


----------



## bistroexchange (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks for the info....


----------



## Away (Sep 6, 2011)

Actually, I have the same dilemma. My Guhong is absolute trash, I have to slow down my turning speed tremendously just to stop it from popping. The pops are not just regular pops, either. The whole cube just crumbles in my hand. To top it off, it's extremely sluggish, even my Rubik's Brand turns faster than it. Even the corner cutting is not as advertised, it cuts about 75% of a cubey, anything more, it just locks up.


----------



## Ltsurge (Sep 6, 2011)

Away said:


> Actually, I have the same dilemma. My Guhong is absolute trash, I have to slow down my turning speed tremendously just to stop it from popping. The pops are not just regular pops, either. The whole cube just crumbles in my hand. To top it off, it's extremely sluggish, even my Rubik's Brand turns faster than it. Even the corner cutting is not as advertised, it cuts about 75% of a cubey, anything more, it just locks up.


 
same 
The corner cutting problem is probs just because you tightened the cube to stop it popping. Solution: I wore it in with a touch of WD-40 (then wiped it off after 2 minutes). Then I re-lubed and it was ok again. It was a little slugish before but now its really fast, just a shame about the corner cutting (at least it doesn't pop now). Oh and if you did the 48 point edge mod, I found it made my GuHong smoother but pop a little more. 

Hope I was a help


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 6, 2011)

Does none of you here know how to tension a cube properly...


----------



## drewsopchak (Sep 6, 2011)

There's a chance with lubix that u will get a cube built by a non-speedcuber.


----------



## radmin (Sep 6, 2011)

He bought the Ultimate Lubix GuHong. Why should it need tensioned?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 7, 2011)

radmin said:


> He bought the Ultimate Lubix GuHong. Why should it need tensioned?


 
I am talking about the people above me, not the OP.


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 7, 2011)

Adam96 said:


> Because you are bad.


 
Well thats kind of discouraging, it probably just has bad tensions or he needs to break it in.


----------



## SpeedSolve (Sep 7, 2011)

Same problem with mine. Ive done around 100 solves on it, but still locks up approximately once out of 4 solves. My corners cut about 9/10s of a cubie. Is that good or bad for a guhong? My Alpha II is my best friend, cuts a whole cubie, and smooth as heck. I really prefer it over the guhong. Just saying.


----------

